# Sigma to Finally Bring a 70-200mm f/2.8 DG OS Sport Lens in 2017 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 3, 2017)

```
<p>We’re told that a new Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 DG OS Sport series lens is close to being completed and we should expect to see an announcement sometime in Q3/Q4 of 2017.</p>
<p>We’re also told that the new lens won’t come until the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/preorder-information-for-the-new-sigma-lenses/">latest four are shipping in good quantity</a>, though we don’t yet know the official ship date for the new lenses.</p>
<p>We’re told that we should also expect a new macro lens from Sigma in 2017, and that there is also a possibility of a “<em>400mm f/5.6 DG OS or similar</em>” on the way in the coming year.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## FramerMCB (Mar 3, 2017)

Exciting times we photographers are living in! So many great options are out there now. Sigma is really hitting it out of the park lately, followed closely by Tamron, and even Tokina has gotten out there with a couple of good lenses lately. And even more cool options if you like old-school, manual focus only stuff - Zeiss, Rokinon/Samyang, Laowa, Venus, Mitakon...

I can't wait for the early reviews on the new Tammy 70-200mm f2.8 VC G2, as by everything I have read and images I've seen show that their previous version was a very good performer. It will be very interesting to see the specs and price of this new Sigma. If money were no object to me I would have these three 85mm's: the Zeiss Milvus, the new Sigma, and the Tamron, perhaps the new Rokinon 85mm f1.2 (manual only, like the Zeiss and now with electronics for camera controlled aperture and EXIF data). And the new Sigma 14mm 1.8...or the Rokinon 14mm 2.0...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 3, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> and that there is also a possibility of a “<em>400mm f/5.6 DG OS or similar</em>” on the way in the coming year.



Finally - a rumor about a lens I really want!


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 3, 2017)

Now this is exciting. I hope they really nail this one with all of the features that a canon 70-200 has and more. The original sigma 70-200 is just not good at all imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2017)

Given how well my 100-400II does with the 1.4XTCIII, I wouldn't be surprised if Sigma could unload quite a few 400mm f/5.6s if it had decent image stabilization (unlike the canon version), especially as it would likely take their 1.4xTC pretty well. I think the ability of their TC to produce very high IQ would be a big, determining factor of that lens's popularity. Spending $1,199 for a 400mm lens and another $399 for a 1.4 TC is a significant investment, but would be worth it depending on how cleanly the teleconverting is performed. 

Now that most non-entry-level bodies can do f/8 focusing, these smaller, cheaper, slower lenses may see a great shift in interest. 

Canon has left the door open for that side of the market to be taken, not having updated its 5.6 with IS and new coatings. It hasn't been updated since 1993. 

Funny piece of trivia: The Canon 400 f/5.6 L in its day was one of the most long-awaited updates, having seen 22 years pass since the earlier 400 f/5.6 (http://global.canon/en/c-museum/product/fl118.html). Who would have thought the next one would be even further out (if it ever comes). 

It's an awfully good thing that Sigma is here.


----------



## Somervillain (Mar 3, 2017)

*Are you trolling me, Sigma?*

This is too good to be true. I hesitate to believe it and wonder if Sigma is trolling me. Between this, the 24-70mm f/2.8 DG HSM OS Art and the 35mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art and the addition of sealed lens mounts, everything seems too good to be true. I have 3 Sigma Art lenses and they are the best I've ever owned. 

I am also equally excited that a 6Dmk2 is likely to be released soon and sigma is promising better lenses than Canon's offerings (for my needs) at a price I can afford...full-frame lenses as good as their cropped sensor lenses (I have the 18-35 1.8 and 50-100 1.8 ).

It feels like Christmas and seems too good to be true. Sigma, you are truly impressive in every way and turning me into a gushing fanboy.


----------



## AJ (Mar 3, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Given how well my 100-400II does with the 1.4XTCIII, I wouldn't be surprised if Sigma could unload quite a few 400mm f/5.6s if it had decent image stabilization (unlike the canon version), especially as it would likely take their 1.4xTC pretty well. I think the ability of their TC to produce very high IQ would be a big, determining factor of that lens's popularity. Spending $1,199 for a 400mm lens and another $399 for a 1.4 TC is a significant investment, but would be worth it depending on how cleanly the teleconverting is performed.
> 
> Now that most non-entry-level bodies can do f/8 focusing, these smaller, cheaper, slower lenses may see a great shift in interest.
> 
> ...


There was an FD 400/4.5 introduced in 1975
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/400mm.htm
But yes, I agree with your points. Curious that Canon never got around to implementing IS in its 400/4.5


----------



## traveller (Mar 3, 2017)

cellomaster27 said:


> Now this is exciting. I hope they really nail this one with all of the features that a canon 70-200 has and more. The original sigma 70-200 is just not good at all imo.



Which one? 


70-200mm F2.8 APO EX (introduced in 1998)
70-200mm F2.8 APO EX HSM (introduced in 1998)
70-200mm ƒ2.8 EX DG HSM (introduced in 2005)
70-200mm ƒ2.8 EX DG Macro HSM (introduced in 2006)
70-200mmƒ2.8 EX DG Macro HSM II (introduced in 2007)
70-200 F2.8 APO EX DG OS HSM (introduced in 2010)

Presumably, you were referring to the 1998 lens?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 3, 2017)

I'll wait for the Sigma Super 70-200 DG OS H&M APO Ultra EX + Alpha Championship Edition MK II in 2019. 8)


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 4, 2017)

I hope that new macro is replacement to 50/70mm macro and come with internal focus and fully weather sealed construction. 
As for 400mm f5.6, I would have loved to see new 400 f4 lens.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 4, 2017)

traveller said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is exciting. I hope they really nail this one with all of the features that a canon 70-200 has and more. The original sigma 70-200 is just not good at all imo.
> ...



To Cello's defense I am going to say all 6.. LOL.. But likely was referring to the last 2010 model which is the current one on the market. 


To be honest I am shocked they have not released this lens sooner. Seriously the 24-70 and 70-200 is the bread and butter focal range for a huge majority of photographers. Now zooms are harder to get to perform good unlike primes. But still I expected this lens to come like two years ago.. But guess later is better then never. Even if I do not buy it, which I am not. Competition in the market is great for us all and keeps prices lower and companies pushing harder to improve their products. - Joe


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Mar 4, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > and that there is also a possibility of a “<em>400mm f/5.6 DG OS or similar</em>” on the way in the coming year.
> ...



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 4, 2017)

Can someone explain to me how a small company like Sigma is able to bring out so many different lenses whilst Canon has been slow to do so. I mean Canon has huge amounts of money just sitting in a bank so it's not a lack of funds. They also have a huge market for their products being the number 1 camera company so it's not a lack of buyers.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Mar 4, 2017)

After the recent presentation of 4 Art Lenses this is the last one missing - am I right?

Maybe 200 f/2.8 or 300 f/4 or such lenses... but the Art lineup is pretty complete now...


----------



## 100 (Mar 4, 2017)

MintChocs said:


> Can someone explain to me how a small company like Sigma is able to bring out so many different lenses whilst Canon has been slow to do so. I mean Canon has huge amounts of money just sitting in a bank so it's not a lack of funds. They also have a huge market for their products being the number 1 camera company so it's not a lack of buyers.



The major difference between Canon and Sigma is that Sigma is a privately held company owned by the Yamaki family so they don’t have to please shareholders who want short time results.


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 4, 2017)

100 said:


> MintChocs said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain to me how a small company like Sigma is able to bring out so many different lenses whilst Canon has been slow to do so. I mean Canon has huge amounts of money just sitting in a bank so it's not a lack of funds. They also have a huge market for their products being the number 1 camera company so it's not a lack of buyers.
> ...


That does explain it. The CEO of Sigma is a visionary but the ones at Canon have to consult the board and other specialist financial before.


----------



## traveller (Mar 4, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > cellomaster27 said:
> ...



My point here was more that the Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 has a much longer and more complex history than people who state "the original..." seem to realise. 

In Sigma's defence, the later lenses were all pretty good, not quite as great as the equivalent Canons, but still a cut above most telezooms and for a very reasonable price. To blanket dismiss them all as "not good" isn't being entirely fair. 

Perhaps it is the current Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG APO OS HSM lens that causes the disappointment, as whilst it added stabilisation, it didn't really improve much optically. Thus, whilst it can hold its own against the older Canon 70-200 f/2.8 L IS, the version II of that lens shows it a clean pair of heels. That said, the differences narrow considerably at f/4 and are mostly gone by f/5.6, so if you only occasionally call for f/2.8 you might still save yourself a fair few pennies. 

Having defended Sigma1, I wouldn't deny that I prefer their new "Global Vision" lenses over the previous "budget versions of camera brand lenses" philosophy. 

(1disclosure: I've never owned any of their 70-200 f/2.8s, but I did once own a Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 Di LD (IF) Macro -very brief summary: great optics, terrible mechanically! I now own a Canon 70-200 f/2.8 L USM and I feel that I am soon due an upgrade, so I watch these stories with great interest )


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 4, 2017)

I hope that the latest release has a "macro" designation.


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 4, 2017)

traveller said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is exciting. I hope they really nail this one with all of the features that a canon 70-200 has and more. The original sigma 70-200 is just not good at all imo.
> ...



FWIW, I own the 1998 70-200 f/2.8 HSM lens and it still take very nice pictures. The focusing can be a bit jerky however. I think the lens it replaced was a 70-210 f/2.8, not EX or HSM, introduced well before 1998, and the 1998 non-HSM lens cited above never existed.


----------



## grainier (Mar 4, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Funny piece of trivia: The Canon 400 f/5.6 L in its day was one of the most long-awaited updates, having seen 22 years pass since the earlier 400 f/5.6



I would think that the true ancestors of the L were the FD 400/4.5's.


----------



## traveller (Mar 4, 2017)

Bob Howland said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > cellomaster27 said:
> ...



I was quoting Sigma UK's history page, which mentions both versions released in 1998: 

http://www.sigma-imaging-uk.com/sigmalounge/sigma-history-1961-to-present-day/

I had never heard of this lens either, but it may have existing somewhere in the world (a bit like the Canon "Japan only" USM kit lens variants). Of course, it is possible that it never did and this is either a typo, or Sigma UK misinterpreting information provided by Head Office.


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Mar 4, 2017)

I won't be in the market for a 70-200mm Sport but I hope for Sigma's sake (i.e. sales success) that it won't be too much heavier than competitors' lenses. Tripod use with the heavy 150-600 Sport is almost to be expected and not too much of an inconvenience, assuming the user isn't moving around a lot, but I can't imagine many photojournalists, event or wedding photographers wanting to lug around a 2kg 70-200mm. The Canon's 1.5-odd kilos is enough already (which is why I also have the f/4 IS for when lighter weight matters more to me).


----------



## EVVK (Mar 4, 2017)

It's probably targeted just as Canons 70-200 F4 with pricing.

It will be the sharpest zoom ever. Just slightly less shaper than the 135mm Art on a EOS 5DXr according to upcoming dxomark scores.

However that 200mm close focused will just give similar range to 105mm due focus breathing. 

Micro-contrast will be as the rest of the Art-series, none. Flat, boring skin-tones.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Mar 5, 2017)

Expect the 100-400mm and I think it's the 135mm in May, then the 24-70 and the 14mm will be released in June and July. I can't exactly remember which order.. Then if the 70-200 won't be announced until the other 4 are shipping in good quantities. I would expect the announcement the end or August beginning of September? Then probably have the 70-200 out in time for christmas. This is taking into account no manufacturing or distributing issues so we'll see. You can pretty much quote me on the first 4. ;D


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 5, 2017)

traveller said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > traveller said:
> ...



Haha!! Yes, thank you exodist. ;D I've only tried two of their offerings from sigma.. the 2005 and 2006 or 2007 models. I might have shot with a friend's latest model.. And yes, they are all pretty lame.. let's be honest here. : super slow focusing, inaccurate focusing for that matter, heavy vignetting, wasn't too excited with the color renditions (contrast), and just felt like it wasn't that well built. 

I've tried the tamron 70-200.. better but I would not buy it. the V2 looks good, I must admit. I've tried the sigma 10-20mm f4.5-5.6 --> HORRIBLE. Sigma 24-70mm... I forget which model, but all I know is that it SUCKS. Similar gripes as the 70-200. I'll add that the zoom ring was super stiff and inconsistent throughout the range. Now the sigma 35mm and 50mm art?? AMAZING. like seriously awesome. I ended up purchasing the 150-600mm contemporary and I find it amazing. It does seem to hunt and lose focus here and there but only with things like shooting birds coming straight at you or completely erratic subjects (sports). But it is an excellent lens for the money. I'm really excited for these bread and butter lenses. Let the hype begin!


----------



## Ah-Keong (Mar 6, 2017)

hope this Sigma 70-200mm SPORTS / ART can match the performance of the Canon 70-200mm II

:


----------



## hne (Mar 6, 2017)

100 said:


> MintChocs said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain to me how a small company like Sigma is able to bring out so many different lenses whilst Canon has been slow to do so. I mean Canon has huge amounts of money just sitting in a bank so it's not a lack of funds. They also have a huge market for their products being the number 1 camera company so it's not a lack of buyers.
> ...



I imagine Canon also tries to balance total price of ownership by propping up resale prices by way of excellent backwards compatibility, long term serviceability, robust mechanics and not too many lens updates. For Sigma, having had a long history of competing with price at the expense of durability, serviceability and compatibility, there isn't much of a used market to prop up in the value proposition. As such, they still have to have a lower price on their new stuff but can on the other hand largely ignore all previous products when releasing the global vision line.

If the above is even slightly true, we might not see any 35/1.4 A mk II or 50/1.4 A mk II any time soon. No matter how dearly those lenses need the new AF motor.


----------



## Lenscracker (Mar 7, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’re told that a new Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 DG OS Sport series lens is close to being completed and we should expect to see an announcement sometime in Q3/Q4 of 2017.</p>
> <p>We’re also told that the new lens won’t come until the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/preorder-information-for-the-new-sigma-lenses/">latest four are shipping in good quantity</a>, though we don’t yet know the official ship date for the new lenses.</p>
> <p>We’re told that we should also expect a new macro lens from Sigma in 2017, and that there is also a possibility of a “<em>400mm f/5.6 DG OS or similar</em>” on the way in the coming year.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



I guess they are waiting to see if they can beat the specs of the new Tamron G2.


----------



## johnctharp (Mar 7, 2017)

Ah-Keong said:


> hope this Sigma 70-200mm SPORTS / ART can match the performance of the Canon 70-200mm II
> 
> :



Match? It should exceed the performance of the Canon, at least in terms of image quality. We should be more concerned with focus breathing, stabilization, and AF speed, accuracy and consistency.


----------



## stpr (Mar 7, 2017)

davidcl0nel said:


> After the recent presentation of 4 Art Lenses this is the last one missing - am I right?
> 
> Maybe 200 f/2.8 or 300 f/4 or such lenses... but the Art lineup is pretty complete now...



105mm Art (Macro?) is still missing as well.


----------



## bholliman (Mar 7, 2017)

EVVK said:


> It's probably targeted just as Canons 70-200 F4 with pricing.
> 
> It will be the sharpest zoom ever. Just slightly less shaper than the 135mm Art on a EOS 5DXr according to upcoming dxomark scores.
> 
> ...



70-200's are generally used for portraits, and "closer" focus subjects, so this would be a major issue - just like it is for the Nikon 70-200.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 7, 2017)

stpr said:


> davidcl0nel said:
> 
> 
> > After the recent presentation of 4 Art Lenses this is the last one missing - am I right?
> ...



Also missing a 400mm f/5.0 or f/5.6. And a 180 mm macro Art (with 85mm Art AF? No, too much to ask.).


----------



## Pandy (Mar 8, 2017)

I will be extremely happy with the 400mm f/5.6. I was very happy with the Canon version of it, but a version with weather sealing and IS will be welcomed.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Mar 8, 2017)

johnctharp said:


> Ah-Keong said:
> 
> 
> > hope this Sigma 70-200mm SPORTS / ART can match the performance of the Canon 70-200mm II
> ...



I agree that the IQ would be surpassed, I hope that issues like focus breathing, stabilization, AF speed, accuracy and consistency would be "matched".

:


----------

